# first interview



## rlryan48 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going on my first interview at a doctors office. Any advice is appreciated, what to bring ect..


----------



## lphillips (Mar 4, 2013)

Bring your best smile! Oh, and of course it is best to do a little "do dilligence" in regards to finding out what you can about this office. Fam Practice, OB/Gyn, etc. and to brush up on the code sets that might be utilized. Review CPT for recent code changes. And don't be afraid to talk about yourself, such as skill set, experience. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## SCPage (Mar 5, 2013)

*Interview*

The basics will never let you down. Be on time. Dress conservatively and appropriately. Do your homework on the office and position for which you are applying. Be prepared with a couple of questions to ask the interviewer ("What would my typical work day be like?", or "What qualities do you think make a successful coder?", etc.). Bring a pen, a couple of copies of your resume, and a positive attitude. And don't misrepresent your abilities - if you don't know something, say so up front. Honesty is always appeciated.

Good luck!


----------



## cldavenport (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't wear any perfume/scented lotions. There may be patients that are sensitive to smells or even the interviewer(s) may be sensitive....best of luck to you!!!


----------

